# Covering rat cages?



## Ratties1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Currently at the animal shelter I work at, our rat cages are kept in the lobby which is busy and noisy when we are open during adoption hours. There are little houses and boxes in each cage for the rats to hide in if they need to "escape" but I also was told recently that I should try and cover the cages in the day time when we aren't open for adoptions so that the rats can have a stress-free, dark space. Anyone else have any advice about covering cages? Should they be always be covered when we aren't open to the public or at night? I really want to create an environment for these guys that places the least amount of stress on them (stress = illness in a shelter!) while we are in search of their new homes.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I advocate coving the back and both sides of a cage in busy loud environments. Especially in a shelter, it wouldn't help them be adopted if they were all covered up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmm...that's a tough one. For the comfort of the rats it's best to keep them covered, but then potential rat owners will not see their cuteness!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2013)

I cover my rats at night and when I'm not home. It makes them feel a little more cozy and it cuts down on the amount of bedding on the floor I get to walk in to when I get home. Plus I know they like to sleep during the day so it keeps out so much light. Maybe you could cover them for a few hours then uncover them. Just so they can take the chaos in smaller doses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried to cover my rat's cage once because it was windy outside and I didn't want them catching a cold when I had the window open…. bad idea. The towel that I put on top of their cage was torn to shreds a few minutes after I put it there.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it possible for you to cover half of the cage? I have a double-ferret nation. All I do is tuck a blanket in one of the doors and, voila, they have a safe place. Where is the cage? If it's in a corner with one side exposed, I don't think it would hurt to cover the side of the cage that is not in the corner.


----------

